# What did you buy yourself today?



## 300zx_tt (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey all, was on another forum I frequent and saw a thread like this. 

The general premise is to post a picture of something related to this forum, that you bought that day. New, used, perfect condition or non running. From trucks and saws to a new bar, post what you bought today.


I'll start: 
Logrite 60" cant hook


----------



## jrider (Sep 13, 2017)

I must be the exception to most because I pride myself on not buying new "toys". I get by with as little as possible but without beating myself up being cheap. Outside of new chains, I haven't bought anything since I got my 80cc saw 5-6 years ago


----------



## anlrolfe (Sep 13, 2017)

I paid car insurance for the next 6-month.
Livin' Large here boys...

I may be on the verge of buying an enclosed cargo trailer


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 13, 2017)

I bought a new 50' x 1/4" synthetic winch cable. Should work well enough for pulling down widow makers, etc.


----------



## Polish hammer (Sep 13, 2017)

Not a buy but today's addition! The newest woodsmen!


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 13, 2017)

Your going to have to buy another John Deere...


----------



## chucker (Sep 13, 2017)

*"What did you buy yourself today?" ? well lets see somethings are mystical, mythical and materialistic.... so today I bought myself some of the best available, "TIME".... that's right "TIME" as time to do a little self reflection an reminiscing of summers end. past, present an future thoughts are good for the soul! so after a good day to reflect, I would say I bought myself a "PEACEFUL MIND" ........ *


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 14, 2017)

Paying my property taxes.


----------



## Toy4xchris (Sep 14, 2017)

Piston Ring Compressor for a MS290 so I can get my buddies saw put back together.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Sep 14, 2017)

I bought myself a .99 cent iced coffee


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 14, 2017)

I bought myself another project, (Kubota diesel)







Now I have to figure out what I'm going to do with it! lol

SR


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 14, 2017)

I just ordered a piece of UHMWPE for the SuperSplit table.
If it works...it will be a SuperSlipperySuperSplitHD, SSSS-HD.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 14, 2017)

6 inch Metabo grinder.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 14, 2017)

sam-tip said:


> 6 inch Metabo grinder.


I worked at a power plant shut down. They cut the boiler out in pieces and put in a new one. Boilermakers went through a pallet of DeWalt grinders. The Metabo's held up well under the abuse.


----------



## Bogeybrown (Sep 14, 2017)

New set of Husqvarna chaps and grabbed a little Stihl hatchet on sale in a bucket sitting on the checkout counter. Not sure what I'm going to do with it, but I haven't reached the point yet where I've said "nope, I have too many edged implements laying around".


----------



## NSMaple1 (Sep 14, 2017)

Wings and a Guinness.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 14, 2017)

Wife and I went to the Woodstock Farm Show today to look at some equipment. Bought food and drinks of course. On the way home we stopped at Green Valley Heating and spent around $700 on supplies to reroute some lines in my house and hook up the boiler to my shop. Wanted a fan forced water to air exchanger for the shop but the only one they had was a 40,000 BTU stainless steel one for $1700 before taxes. I left it sitting on the shelf collecting dust. I already have a 60,000 BTU one that I cobbled together myself and it's going to work just fine, about saving $1700 just fine. Haven't got any pictures of it. Oh and on the way home my wife said we had to stop at the jewellery store to pick up a ring she was getting fixed. I sat in the truck while she went it, I should have been concerned that it took her 15 minutes. Sat down tonight to the computer and she slinks over and says "thank for the early birthday present" her birthday is in April. Apparently I bought her a new diamond ring. And no of course I never asked how much her early present was. I started to but then she reminded me that I just bought a new bandsaw mill 2 weeks ago. Some things are better left un asked.


----------



## T. Mainus (Sep 14, 2017)

This followed me home about 3 weeks ago....


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Sep 14, 2017)

Polish hammer said:


> Not a buy but today's addition! The newest woodsmen!


Congrats, You won!


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 14, 2017)

T. Mainus said:


> This followed me home about 3 weeks ago....


Sweet!


----------



## tnichols (Sep 15, 2017)

Polish hammer said:


> Not a buy but today's addition! The newest woodsmen!



Best post in this thread. Congrats! Hopefully healthy and happy.


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 15, 2017)

T. Mainus said:


> View attachment 601590
> 
> 
> 
> This followed me home about 3 weeks ago....




Nice did you get it from Multitek? A guy in Minnesota traded in two power splits and a Hahn for a Multitek processor in August. I got the Hahn.


----------



## Marine5068 (Sep 16, 2017)

sam-tip said:


> 6 inch Metabo grinder.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I've got a Metabo hammer drill that I love.
So much power and torque and a ten or twelve foot cord.
It made easy drilling of the 4x4 deck posts last job.


----------



## Marine5068 (Sep 16, 2017)

Bought a 40v Kobalt cordless string trimmer and the leaf blower too.
Both were on sale. Trimmer was regular $230 on for $115 and blower was regular $230 on for $99.
I read that the leaf blower isn't that strong for wet leaves on grass lawns, but it'll do for my driveway and around the decks etc. I also own a corded Black & Decker leaf blower.
I also have a Kobalt cordless electric 40v pole saw I bought last year.


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 16, 2017)

i had to kill some time last week while my wife was having cataract surgery so i went to Tractor supply. they had this out front on clearance. YES it came home with me. i should have bought all 3 they had in stock.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Sep 16, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> i had to kill some time last week while my wife was having cataract surgery so i went to Tractor supply. they had this out front on clearance. YES it came home with me. i should have bought all 3 they had in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 601762



Now that is a deal.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Sep 16, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> i had to kill some time last week while my wife was having cataract surgery so i went to Tractor supply. they had this out front on clearance. YES it came home with me. i should have bought all 3 they had in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 601762




I paid $550 for my beat mtd 27ton.... that's a sweet deal!


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 16, 2017)

Had a chat with my SuperSplit yesterday about our future together after selling the TW-6. 
We ordered a 20 cord truckload of logs. After I hung up, I called them back... and ordered another.
Be about two weeks out before it comes.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Sep 16, 2017)

I'll play...

Not shown below... I also bought an 8 piece driver set for adjusting the carbs on these things.

Parts for the 42cc Poulan
(Don't believe the branding sticker. The silver EPA sticker clearly states 42cc.)
The chain is actually made by Carlton.



OP, I see you're from south east PA. That other board you mentioned... it wouldn't happen to be poofa, would it?


----------



## Polish hammer (Sep 16, 2017)

tnichols said:


> Best post in this thread. Congrats! Hopefully healthy and happy.


Yes he is home and him and mom are doing great!!


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 16, 2017)

16 oz steak- medium rare- cooked beautifully at Applebees!


----------



## 300zx_tt (Sep 16, 2017)

Bobby Kirbos said:


> I'll play...
> 
> Not shown below... I also bought an 8 piece driver set for adjusting the carbs on these things.
> 
> ...



Poofa? Never heard of it. I lost this colt in a boating accident last year! 

P.s. Yes, you sir, win a prize!


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 16, 2017)

MNGuns said:


> I bought a new 50' x 1/4" synthetic winch cable. Should work well enough for pulling down widow makers, etc.



Got to try this stuff out today, rather impressed. Looks like cheap plastic twine but acts like steel cable. A game changer for sure.


----------



## jrider (Sep 16, 2017)

unclemoustache said:


> 16 oz steak- medium rare- cooked beautifully at Applebees!


Hope you enjoyed but that's about the last place I'm buying a steak from.


----------



## T. Mainus (Sep 16, 2017)

sam-tip said:


> Nice did you get it from Multitek? A guy in Minnesota traded in two power splits and a Hahn for a Multitek processor in August. I got the Hahn.



I did get it from Multitek. I was dealing with the guy in Minnesota directly at first because he was closer to me than Multitek was. It just didn't work out so I drove up to Multitek and picked it up there. I never heard anything about there being two of them though. This was the only one the guy mentioned. The stickers on it say Timber Devil, so I'm not sure just how old it is. They thought 10 years old but I think it might be older. Been trying to find out some info on it but haven't had much time to yet. Everything works, they put a new cylinder on the log lift for me because the guy who had it did not use it so he removed it. He used that hydraulic port to run some kind of self feeding wagon that they dumped rounds into. The guys just turned around and grabbed rounds from the wagon. It was one of those things that the timing was terrible but I couldn't pass it up being that it was so close to me. There was a really nice one for sale down in Texas for a good price but getting it shipped to Wisconsin was pretty pricey. Already sold the TW-5, that was gone in 3 days. Now trying to sell my new conveyor that we bought last year that won't get used anymore.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 16, 2017)

Went to an auction sale today. This sawmill thing is getting as bad as the chainsaw thing. Got 5 really good deals though. Tent for my wife, tent for the sawmill, a peavey for the sawmill and a wood splitter to resell.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 17, 2017)

I can not watch Cantoo's post any more........
I'm already starting to read auction listings and Craig's List since selling the TW-6.
A storage shelter would be really handy.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Sep 17, 2017)

cantoo said:


> Went to an auction sale today. This sawmill thing is getting as bad as the chainsaw thing. Got 5 really good deals though. Tent for my wife, tent for the sawmill, a peavey for the sawmill and a wood splitter to resell.
> View attachment 601924
> View attachment 601925
> View attachment 601926
> View attachment 601928



What did you pick the 20x30x12 tent up for?!? 

I need one or three of them!


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Sep 17, 2017)

T. Mainus said:


> I did get it from Multitek. I was dealing with the guy in Minnesota directly at first because he was closer to me than Multitek was. It just didn't work out so I drove up to Multitek and picked it up there. I never heard anything about there being two of them though. This was the only one the guy mentioned. The stickers on it say Timber Devil, so I'm not sure just how old it is. They thought 10 years old but I think it might be older. Been trying to find out some info on it but haven't had much time to yet. Everything works, they put a new cylinder on the log lift for me because the guy who had it did not use it so he removed it. He used that hydraulic port to run some kind of self feeding wagon that they dumped rounds into. The guys just turned around and grabbed rounds from the wagon. It was one of those things that the timing was terrible but I couldn't pass it up being that it was so close to me. There was a really nice one for sale down in Texas for a good price but getting it shipped to Wisconsin was pretty pricey. Already sold the TW-5, that was gone in 3 days. Now trying to sell my new conveyor that we bought last year that won't get used anymore.


Would like to see that in action!! Nice.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 17, 2017)

farmer steve said:


> i should have bought all 3 they had in stock.



Damn right! That's a steal.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 17, 2017)

Splitter was $500. marque tent was $300, Shelter was $600. Wife says to sell the shelter, too small for the sawmill and she's tired of me whining about it. Another sale on 2 weeks and they sell the shelters too so hoping to get the 30x 65 one. Will be able to keep mills and a stock of logs inside of it for the winter work no matter what it's doing outside. It only went for $ 2700 this sale but was planning to just get 2 of the 20x30' ones instead.
These shelters are cheaply made but all I need them for is 3 or 4 years and my other building will be done by then, it's 32x 80'.
Sandhill, are these shelters, car hoists, tool benches from China not doing the auction route around Michigan? They've been selling them for about 3 years over here. Sometimes prices are crazy high and the next time they are in my price range.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 17, 2017)

Follow up on post #12. UHMW. As yet untested...


----------



## unclemoustache (Sep 17, 2017)

jrider said:


> Hope you enjoyed but that's about the last place I'm buying a steak from.



There is a "steakhouse" about 3 blocks from me, but I've never liked their steaks. Bad cuts of meat and/or poorly cooked. I don't go there anymore. I was really impressed with Applebees the two times I've been there. Really good cut, really well cooked!


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Sep 18, 2017)

Not today, but I did add a small sledge hammer to my tool collection.

Back story -- My 6yr old wants to do everything that his daddy does. Obviously, an 8# sledge is out of the question. I bought a 2# "engineer's hammer" from Harbor Freight and replaced the 16" handle with a 22" handle. The weight is perfect for him. 
(2# for a 50# kid is the same ratio as an 8# for a 200# adult)

After about 6 swings, he looked like he has been swinging the thing for years. His aim is quite good and the hammer comes down with power.

Just like daddy - only smaller.


----------



## winland (Sep 18, 2017)

Bought a couple of 135DL loops from Radio (Steve).
Great guy to do business with


----------



## cantoo (Sep 18, 2017)

Supper tonight. Moteling it in Orillia.
Salad and chicken parmigiana.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 18, 2017)

I sold my DR chipper on CraigsList!!!!!
The garage is looking a little empty.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Sep 18, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> I sold my DR chipper on CraigsList!!!!!
> The garage is looking a little empty.



You mean you have a bunch of room for new stuff?!?


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 18, 2017)

I was thinking we might get a car in the garage this winter.


----------



## tomtom85 (Sep 19, 2017)

Chocolate milk and a pack of smokes


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 19, 2017)

We hired a tree service to do some trimming to clear away from the roof and chimney, and added a Beach to drop that leans over my equipment.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Sep 19, 2017)

Hated to cut this one. It's a Beach, and had a lean over the log decks, splitter, conveyor, Posch, and fork lift, and a bad spot about two feet from the ground where a small stem rotted out on the back side. Didn't really compromise the tree much it turns out. After topping, they turned the truck around with the chipper and shot the chips in the woods. The smaller stems are mostly cut up and split tonight in front of the wood shed. Should finish it up tomorrow after loading a customer in the morning. 

The UHMW on the splitter table is truly impressive. Someone (I sent SuperSplit an email and photo, hint, hint...) with a CNC could maybe make some money selling precut and drilled UHMW inserts. There is no mod to the splitter itself except for bolting the table mounts under the beam and running some self tappers into the existing table. Wax your SS tables with an old candle and you will have a good idea of the difference it makes pulling pieces back to re-split.


----------



## Jackbnimble (Sep 20, 2017)

more life and disability insurance


----------



## 300zx_tt (Sep 20, 2017)

I picked up this cart from tractor supply lastnight for $149 to use on a job today. We're doing a deck out the back of a middle townhouse and I couldn't get my truck back there. 16 bags of concrete on this thing at a time, and it didn't even flex 42 bags moved with ease... going to use it as a wood cart and for future jobs as well.


----------



## panolo (Sep 21, 2017)

74" grapple bucket and jonserud 70e. Productive but shoots my allowance for the week


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 21, 2017)

300zx_tt said:


> View attachment 602753



I keep thinking I got to get one of those. The wheel barrow gets old fast. I do have the heavy duty utility cart for the lawn tractor, but your cart would be so much simpler.


----------



## Waitingoneden (Sep 21, 2017)

New pre cleaner for the ms261-cm we picked up last month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlaround (Sep 21, 2017)

Purchased a new 261-cm as my general purpose saw and an old 045 AV to be setup for some Granberg milling. My wife picked up the 261 from our local dealer while I was meeting a guy on CL for the 045. 

Haven’t run a tank of gas through either one yet but I’m looking forward to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 300zx_tt (Sep 23, 2017)

Ripping chain, Ordered from baileys. Gonna give it a try and see how I like it.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 24, 2017)

16" bar for the MS362....


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 6, 2017)

Got a plasma table last week. Still sitting on trailer. 5 x5 ft.







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik B (Oct 6, 2017)

This is what I ordered yesterday. Should help in cutting up a lot of branch wood.


----------



## macattack_ga (Oct 6, 2017)

Found one of these on CL.... this'll make an 8lb maul feel like a feather.


(someone else's photo)


----------



## Blue Oaks (Oct 6, 2017)

I bought an Evel Knievel costume for Halloween.


----------



## Polish hammer (Oct 6, 2017)

Blue Oaks said:


> I bought an Evel Knievel costume for Halloween.



Action shots to follow??


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 6, 2017)

sam-tip said:


> Got a plasma table last week. Still sitting on trailer. 5 x5 ft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..that's a moneymaker


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 8, 2017)

I picked this up a few days ago,






at the Paul Bunyan show...

SR


----------



## T. Mainus (Oct 8, 2017)

Brute Force dropped this off at the shop ( 11:30 at night) on there way through down to the Paul Bunyan show.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2017)

actually it was yesterday. pick it up Tuesday.

http://www.creekwoodmotorcompany.co...-Lifted-31K-Black-20s-Searcy-AR-72143/6276777


----------



## Waitingoneden (Oct 8, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> actually it was yesterday. pick it up Tuesday.
> 
> http://www.creekwoodmotorcompany.co...-Lifted-31K-Black-20s-Searcy-AR-72143/6276777



Score!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 8, 2017)

Waitingoneden said:


> Score!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's nothing fancy, actually dodge's cheapest package, but I don't own a truck to shine and polish. it gets used. and electric butt wipers and automatic elderly diaper changers I don't need. my current cummins has 250,000 on it. and no I didn't give 42 for it.


----------



## Waitingoneden (Oct 8, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> It's nothing fancy, actually dodge's cheapest package, but I don't own a truck to shine and polish. it gets used. and electric butt wipers and automatic elderly diaper changers I don't need. my current cummins has 250,000 on it. and no I didn't give 42 for it.



If my '92 chevy 3/4 with 298k on it would ever die I might ante up and try my best to pull one of those bad boys in two....probably not though. I'd just rebuild that old beater and go at it again. Too rich for me. It would be nice to have a good town and field truck though. We're planning on building a house down in TX in the next 2 years with TN timber so who knows I might come off the dime and be right there with ya. Congrats either way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 8, 2017)

Sawyer Rob said:


> at the Paul Bunyan show...


I went for the first time. Had a great time looking. Didn't buy anything though.


----------



## Gugi47 (Oct 8, 2017)

sam-tip said:


> Got a plasma table last week. Still sitting on trailer. 5 x5 ft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, that's a nice toy my friend.
Here they ask 12K for one like that.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 9, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> I went for the first time. Had a great time looking. Didn't buy anything though.


 I think I've been to all the Shootouts except the first one, that I think was in Maine... We always enjoy them, seeing old friends ect...

I have a running list through the year, and then buy a few things at the show...

Glad you enjoyed the show...

SR


----------



## Wood Hound (Oct 9, 2017)

Ok,was at the Paul Bunyan,show and placed an order for mod.22-28 splitter and should be ready in few weeks...

http://www.eastonmadewoodsplitters.com/model-22-28.html


----------



## Jere39 (Oct 9, 2017)

Truck load of work for an addition to the cabin in the mountains:


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 12, 2017)

Two truck loads of logs. One yesterday, and one the day before (seen in the background of the third and fourth pic.) Some larger than what they normally bring, and I'm wishing I hadn't sold the TW-6 about now. Brainstorming options... ten thousand ones short of an Eastonmade 12-22, or 22-28. Their web site is interesting, with videos on high hydraulic pressure, valves, and design in general. Lots of other ways to go, but the big splitters are sweet to run.


----------



## T. Mainus (Oct 13, 2017)

Sandhill, you guys get some huge loads delivered. Our trucks are not that big, 10 cord loads. We've had 3 loads delivered in the last 2-3 weeks. The one pile is left over from last year that we never got too.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 13, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Two truck loads of logs. One yesterday, and one the day before (seen in the background of the third and fourth pic.) Some larger than what they normally bring, and I'm wishing I hadn't sold the TW-6 about now. Brainstorming options... ten thousand ones short of an Eastonmade 12-22, or 22-28. Their web site is interesting, with videos on high hydraulic pressure, valves, and design in general. Lots of other ways to go, but the big splitters are sweet to run. View attachment 606603
> View attachment 606604
> View attachment 606605
> View attachment 606606



Your SS wont have any issues with the bigger stuff. Just more work on your end flipping rounds over that don't completely separate.

I actually like the bigger rounds that I can get square splits out of. Yeah its more work, but they stack better in the stove.


----------



## chucker (Oct 13, 2017)

a replacement tool to fill the void.


----------



## Erik B (Oct 13, 2017)

Erik B said:


> This is what I ordered yesterday. Should help in cutting up a lot of branch wood.


It came yesterday and I will try it out next week. Lot of rain this weekend so no wood cutting.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 13, 2017)

T. Mainus said:


> The one pile is left over from last year that we never got too.


I had logs left over form last year. Hope to avoid that again. Bark came off in four foot sheets and made for a lot of clean up, trailer loads of bark. Makes for great firewood though without it, and probably seasons more quickly too. Bark has to be 5-10% of the wood at least, so without it, it takes more splits to stack up a cord.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 13, 2017)

Erik B said:


> It came yesterday and I will try it out next week. Lot of rain this weekend so no wood cutting.


Consider building a table under the cantilevered log to catch the splits from falling on the ground.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 13, 2017)

Casey: Post some pics of your cutting table. I vaguely remember there being a ramp from the table to the splitter. I think I may need something like that for the bigger rounds. That, or a lot of noodling. 
I'm wanting to order an Eastonmade splitter, but it's not going to happen in the real world.
Been looking at their site. 3,600 psi...on hydraulic system peak pressure. 
This week has been beautiful weather to work outside.
Next thing on 'the list' is a bigger truck.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Oct 13, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> I had logs left over form last year. Hope to avoid that again. Bark came off in four foot sheets and made for a lot of clean up, trailer loads of bark. Makes for great firewood though without it, and probably seasons more quickly too. Bark has to be 5-10% of the wood at least, so without it, it takes more splits to stack up a cord.




I had a guy email me and ask for 5 chords of barkless red or white oak, not pin oak, biweekly. Guy owned a wood fire pizza shop... I couldn't keep up with that type of demand unfortunately.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 13, 2017)

300zx_tt said:


> I had a guy email me and ask for 5 chords of barkless red or white oak, not pin oak, biweekly. Guy owned a wood fire pizza shop... I couldn't keep up with that type of demand unfortunately.



Must be a huge shop. We supply to a pizza place, they use about a 1-1.5 cords a month.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 13, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Casey: Post some pics of your cutting table. I vaguely remember there being a ramp from the table to the splitter. I think I may need something like that for the bigger rounds. That, or a lot of noodling.
> I'm wanting to order an Eastonmade splitter, but it's not going to happen in the real world.
> Been looking at their site. 3,600 psi...on hydraulic system peak pressure.
> This week has been beautiful weather to work outside.
> Next thing on 'the list' is a bigger truck.



No ramp. I built everything height wise to work together.... The splitter sits just to the left of the table with enough room between the 2 for me to stand.

Next time I set up, I'm going to orient the splitter so I am pulling rounds off the end of the table. I havent figured out if Ill keep the table in the current configuration and move the splitter, or rotate the table 90 degrees.

I am also thinking about building a bigger table off the cutting deck. Right now it takes 1-2 logs to fill up the table. Id like to be able to cut an entire deck load before transitioning over to splitting.


----------



## 300zx_tt (Oct 13, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Must be a huge shop. We supply to a pizza place, they use about a 1-1.5 cords a month.



I thought the same thing. Seems like a huge quantity of wood for a pizza shop. Could also have multiple locations. The address he gave me was to a warehouse. He said they never let the fire go out in the stove, rambled on about it being a 120 year old pizza oven.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 13, 2017)

300zx_tt said:


> I thought the same thing. Seems like a huge quantity of wood for a pizza shop. Could also have multiple locations. The address he gave me was to a warehouse. He said they never let the fire go out in the stove, rambled on about it being a 120 year old pizza oven.



I'm not too sure how the local pizza place does it. They have 1 oven and I think it's just going during the day.
I know the first time I brought him wood, he said he had to resplit some of it, so it must use some small pieces. I usually keep the splits to no bigger than about 5-6", about the size in the above pic with the tractor.
2 cords a week wouldn't be too bad, though I'd hate to get "locked" into something like that just in case of unpredicatables... machinery breaking down, bad weather, get hurt or sick, etc.


----------



## Vibes (Oct 15, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> I worked at a power plant shut down. They cut the boiler out in pieces and put in a new one. Boilermakers went through a pallet of DeWalt grinders. The Metabo's held up well under the abuse.


Starting at a power plant tomorrow. Won't be buying anything till I get my layoff check. $$$$$$$


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 16, 2017)

I few years ago, maybe five, I started building 1/3 cord wood racks, and they have started rotting from the ground up, before their time if I don't say so, for treated landscape timbers. Lots of time and money in them, about $20. each. I even bought a drill press with a longer quill (?) travel for partially assembled pieces.

Today I priced a 20 yd dumpster to get rid of them. $305. I expected that. Three ton limit, and $45. per ton above the first three ton. I expected that. $150. delivery... really?
Spent the afternoon dismantling about twenty of them. Fifty to go. The long 8' pieces and the 4' uprights are going out to the road for free. The junk will take till Christmas, or better, to get rid of in the weekly dumpster pickup.

Behind the shed has become a catch all area this spring and summer. Good time to get it cleaned up while the wood lot dries out.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 16, 2017)

Sandhill, Not know anybody with an OWB? I hear those things can and will burn anything? What about gunny 100, maybe he will take it to burn?


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 16, 2017)

They're treated. Probably not a good thing to burn.
What is replacing the wood racks is netting on pallets. The netting is a #4 recyclable.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 17, 2017)

Been stripping down the small wood racks. 
Also been trying to get rid of these racks (empty of course) by putting a few at the road. 
Woman stopped by today and said she would be back for ten of them.
That leaves seven large ones to go...and sixteen more small ones to dismantle.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 18, 2017)

With a little effort I bought myself peace of mind getting some junk cleaned up. 
The good stuff, 180-4'er, and close to 100-8'ers, went out to the road with a free sign to be repurposed by whom ever.
Made the boxes out of junk, wet osb and a couple pallets.
Several buckets of bolts, nuts, washers and 3" x 3' x 1/4" angle.


----------



## BlackCoffin (Oct 18, 2017)

Bought myself a little attachment for my 880. Mainly for milling but you never know


----------



## Waitingoneden (Oct 19, 2017)

BlackCoffin said:


> Bought myself a little attachment for my 880. Mainly for milling but you never know View attachment 607786



Brother that's some sure nuff milling right there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 19, 2017)

Bought an Estwing Proclaw nail puller for a removal job in my stairwell. It was $25 at Home Depot.
I know its a small item but it has the right size "cat's paw" style puller that I need to pull the big framing nails and not damage the wall.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 19, 2017)

Marine, I bought the Dewalt one last week. 1st day in my pouch and I cut my wrist on the paw. Had a little rough burr on it from factory. They are a handy item to have around, not that I ever make mistakes it's for pulling other people's nails out. We use a lot of Dewalt tools at work, but the quality is sure getting worse. Battery recip lasted 2 weeks and pieces fell out of the nose cone. Hammer drill went up in a puff of smoke 2 minutes into a job. Battery impact end fell off. Dealer says they are hving some Quality issues. Good warranty but that doesn't get the job done or pay for lost time. At least Estwing tools are still good. Had a few issues with rust under the handle though and the handles slide off.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Oct 19, 2017)

cantoo said:


> the quality is sure getting worse. Battery recip lasted 2 weeks and pieces fell out of the nose cone. Hammer drill went up in a puff of smoke 2 minutes into a job. Battery impact end fell off. Dealer says they are hving some Quality issues.


 That's because Dewalt sends all their "seconds" to Canada... ha ha ha

SR


----------



## Marine5068 (Oct 19, 2017)

cantoo said:


> Marine, I bought the Dewalt one last week. 1st day in my pouch and I cut my wrist on the paw. Had a little rough burr on it from factory. They are a handy item to have around, not that I ever make mistakes it's for pulling other people's nails out. We use a lot of Dewalt tools at work, but the quality is sure getting worse. Battery recip lasted 2 weeks and pieces fell out of the nose cone. Hammer drill went up in a puff of smoke 2 minutes into a job. Battery impact end fell off. Dealer says they are hving some Quality issues. Good warranty but that doesn't get the job done or pay for lost time. At least Estwing tools are still good. Had a few issues with rust under the handle though and the handles slide off.


Like everything, getting cheaper and cheaper (made I mean). I have the usual big crow bars and the handy flat shim style ones, but like you say, Other people's lack of planning or mistakes, then I need to repair or fix. I just wish the previous owner/builder went with screws around this hacked-in door frame. makes it so much easier to undo.
I'll post some pics of the reno along the way. 
Going to use the nice weather to get outdoor Fall jobs done first, like leaf blowing with my new cordless leaf blower.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 19, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> With a little effort I bought myself peace of mind getting some junk cleaned up.
> The good stuff, 180-4'er, and close to 100-8'ers, went out to the road with a free sign to be repurposed by whom ever.
> Made the boxes out of junk, wet osb and a couple pallets.
> Several buckets of bolts, nuts, washers and 3" x 3' x 1/4" angle.


Of 100 built, I kept eight. Sold some, gave some away, and the rest turned to crap. Just looking at old pictures... The angled legs so they would nest together was a nice touch. Oh well...




Replaced by this... And when the wood is delivered, I have a few stacks of empty skids, until they are reused, instead of a 1/4 acre of empty racks.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 19, 2017)

Marine, I spoke too soon. I was putting garage trusses up by myself today and I broke my own rule. After you do the layout check your truss count to make sure you have enough. We usually allow one to go against the house but another crew laid out the trusses and I didn't count them until I was almost done. I also was smart enough to use screws to hold the trusses up, I also used the hanger nails. I was short one truss and had to take it back off. I also used 10 pcs of 5" spikes to nail the truss to the wall. I tried both of my nail pullers and no go the angle was too steep on the claws. 5" grinder to the rescue. I grounded them both to a point and they worked great. Now there are like razor blades but hopefully I won't have to use them for awhile.


----------



## Toy4xchris (Oct 21, 2017)

Bought some 22lr and some .223


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 30, 2017)

Does it count if I almost bought a 261 to add to the stable?

I haven't entirely talked myself out of it..... yet....


----------



## Jakers (Oct 30, 2017)

Yesterday I bought a pile of treated lumber and between yesterday afternoon and this evening I built myself a new shooting bench


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 30, 2017)

I bought a pizza for lunch, that count?


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 31, 2017)

36" bar, wrap handle. Should arrive before the end of the week. 

.


----------



## Erik B (Oct 31, 2017)

unclemoustache said:


> 36" bar, wrap handle. Should arrive before the end of the week.
> 
> .


Looks nice.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Oct 31, 2017)

7.2 hp, spinning razor blades....
Keep your mustache tucked in!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Nov 1, 2017)

My $20 stihl rewards expires today. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SAAB (Nov 1, 2017)

300zx_tt said:


> Poofa? Never heard of it. I lost this colt in a boating accident last year!
> 
> P.s. Yes, you sir, win a prize!



A python? 

This might be a stupid question, but how did you lose a python in a boating accident?


----------



## 300zx_tt (Nov 1, 2017)

SAAB said:


> A python?
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but how did you lose a python in a boating accident?



It's a running joke on the forum. Pretty stupid, but it was funny for a while. Lol


----------



## Timbercreek (Nov 1, 2017)

Bought a used dyna sc-16 firewood processor today!!
Cant wait till it comes in next week!!


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 2, 2017)

I picked up some wire mesh goggles. I'm finding the hard hat with the finemesh face guard is a PITA when it is up. Seems to bang against everything close by.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 2, 2017)

MontanaResident said:


> I picked up some wire mesh goggles. I'm finding the hard hat with the finemesh face guard is a PITA when it is up. Seems to bang against everything close by.



Those don't work very well when grinding metal....


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm covered. I have had all sorts of wood pieces fly at me over the years. I don't like pain, or any kind of suffering or inconvenience. When I was young, I could cut an arm off and it would grow back. Now I am all about preserving what is left. Eyes seem like something worthy of keeping.


unclemoustache said:


> Those don't work very well when grinding metal....


----------



## Logger nate (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## tnflatbed (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice, a whole box of goodies


----------



## AGoodSteward (Nov 3, 2017)

$75 @ the pawn shop


----------



## chucker (Nov 15, 2017)

stopped at menards to get a few sticks of lumber.. when I got home these are what I found in the bottom of the small stack???? what could a guy do with something like this?


----------



## chucker (Nov 15, 2017)

long story short, it will be a new 6'x8' fishing shack . tried to load a 2 minute video but it's to big I guess??


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Nov 15, 2017)

chucker said:


> long story short, it will be a new 6'x8' fishing shack . tried to load a 2 minute video but it's to big I guess??



Upload it to YouTube, then paste the link here.


----------



## chucker (Nov 15, 2017)

a little more progress on the fish house frame...


----------



## Jakers (Nov 16, 2017)

I bought 6 horseshoes and made adjustable height cooking trivets. Should help out immensely for regulating heat while cooking on the woodstove top. I got the idea from the YouTube cook "Cowboy Kent Rollins". Kent has an old west style chuckwagon and does a ton of cooking with cast iron and hardwood coals. Look him up if interested.

(Please excuse the messy bench)


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> Two truck loads of logs. One yesterday, and one the day before (seen in the background of the third and fourth pic.) Some larger than what they normally bring, and I'm wishing I hadn't sold the TW-6 about now. Brainstorming options... ten thousand ones short of an Eastonmade 12-22, or 22-28. Their web site is interesting, with videos on high hydraulic pressure, valves, and design in general. Lots of other ways to go, but the big splitters are sweet to run. View attachment 606603
> View attachment 606604
> View attachment 606605
> View attachment 606606


How would you like that tire bill? Holy cow! Nice looking logs. why did you sell the TW6?


----------



## cantoo (Nov 16, 2017)

Auction sale today and I bought a bunch of stuff. Picked up 2 conveyors that I really don't need but the price was reasonable. Too bad they are 220 volt but my gennie will still run them if I decide to keep them. Will put them up for sale 1st anyway.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 16, 2017)

Picked up a spare saw too. Poor thing was rode hard and put away wet. New bar, chain and a cleanup should help it.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 16, 2017)

Bid this up to $4500 but decided it was just too beat up to bother with. Kicked my own azz all the way home though. Just me and a black hat (Amish) bidding and he was about to give up. The thing was cut up and welded, cobbled together all over the place. Everything on it needed work. It would have been decent enough if I had time to play but I just have too many other things on the go. The last processor I bought 3 years ago is still sitting on my fence line waiting for me to work on it.


----------



## VW Splitter (Nov 16, 2017)

Got my 346NE back this week. I sent it away to camp to have it ported. I haven't had a chance to cut with it yet, but it sure sounds good reven up.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Nov 16, 2017)

Had the TW-6 for 2 1/2 years and had less than 90 hours on it. Just a lot of money, sitting most of the time. But the real reason is the supply of large tree service wood did not pan out, and I have continued to buy 20 cord loads of Oak.
Eleven axles. Seven axles @ 4 tires each, plus 4 @ 2 each...36 tires? This one has three drive axles. The driver said that they replaced three of the six trucks this spring with new ones.
I pay a flat fee per load. I would be interested to know how much of that goes directly to diesel fuel. They are driving about a hundred miles each way. That's a lot of road time. 
A friend of mine is a business owner, and works throughout the mid west, and west as far as Texas. He has said it is easier to rent equipment than own it. It also reflects the true cost of doing business. You need something on the job for a month, it's a flat fee. You own it, you need a shop to maintain it, a way to transport it to a job, it breaks down you have to fix it, parts may be unavailable for a period of time, etc. Yes you can write it off, but when you sell it, you pay income tax on it also. Write off the rental, done. They still own a lot of specialized equipment. So I think he is talking support equipment like cranes, tele handlers, loaders and such. Each job is different so he can rent for that specific job and not have to make do, for example, with a rubber tired skid steer when he could better use a tracked one. With many jobs going, it is often hard to get equipment when and where you need it without impacting another job or crew. When the economy and work slows down equipment sits. When moving it from job to job, different people are using it, maintenance varies, etc. Do the minimum to keep it running and get it out to another job because someone has been waiting on it. For a small guy it may well be different, but what he says makes some sense.


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 18, 2017)

cantoo said:


> Marine, I spoke too soon. I was putting garage trusses up by myself today and I broke my own rule. After you do the layout check your truss count to make sure you have enough. We usually allow one to go against the house but another crew laid out the trusses and I didn't count them until I was almost done. I also was smart enough to use screws to hold the trusses up, I also used the hanger nails. I was short one truss and had to take it back off. I also used 10 pcs of 5" spikes to nail the truss to the wall. I tried both of my nail pullers and no go the angle was too steep on the claws. 5" grinder to the rescue. I grounded them both to a point and they worked great. Now there are like razor blades but hopefully I won't have to use them for awhile.
> View attachment 607886


Nice work. Looks perfect to me.
Tools need maintenance at times. Problem is I have so many that I miss some from time to time.
I haven't finished my firewood lean-to yet. I'm still contemplating on where to build it.
Keep up the good work and keep me inspired with posting pics of your projects....lol


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 18, 2017)

Buddy gave me a red dot scope he won at a banquet, so I bought an AR-15 to put under it.


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 18, 2017)

bought 2- 1 gallon non- safety gas cans at an auction this morning. 1 was already marked for chainsaw only. $4 total. buy 'em when you see 'em.


----------



## Andy-H (Nov 19, 2017)

Bought this the other day, the trailer 16' 21k gross. Red oak from free craigslist add. Cut up at the curb, just had to load it


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 19, 2017)

bought this a while back off of C/L and had member @nomad_archer pick it up for me as it was in his backyard. we finally hooked up today. been collecting Smokey stuff for a few years.


----------



## Mntn Man (Nov 19, 2017)

Eight tooth rim sprocket for MS441.


----------



## RDA Lawns (Nov 20, 2017)

My CPA said the farm needs a bigger deduction this year. Hmm ok I don't need anything. So I purchased a new to me big Tex 2017 dump trailer. 2200 less than new.


----------



## Jutt (Nov 23, 2017)

Sold my 7900 and picked up a used 16' 2260 and a new bar (and flippy caps). Did some fire mitigation stuff around the property for it's maiden voyage. Holy smokes, these saws rip!


----------



## chucker (Dec 4, 2017)

finished product from post 125, still a few finishing touches yet , but fishable ...


----------

